# Loggy Bayou Brush Ladder Stand



## frankwright (Aug 28, 2007)

The Loggy Bayou brush ladder is a small lightweight ladder stand that works well to carry in and set up quick. It is 15' tall and weighs 33 lbs.

  It has a narrow 10" ladder that keeps the weight down and helps the ladder be more concealed in the woods.
  Cabela's and BP carry them but don't have any. I bought mine from Wing Supply (http://www.wingsupply.com/shop/Scripts/prodViewSKU.asp?SKU=LB9978) for $79 and $12 shipping. It comes disassembled but goes together easily. It has five 3' sections that come with bolts to hold it together but I will be changing mine over to spring pins for fast assembly. I actually will use mine as a 12' ladder as that is plenty high for the places I want to use it.

  It comes with two ratchet straps, one to secure to the tree and another to secure the ladder to tree brace. It also comes with two long nylon straps. You attach the straps to either side of the seat area and stand the ladder up against the tree, secure the stand off support bar from stand to tree, and then you cross the long straps behind the tree and then fastem them to a rung. This will securely hold the ladder while you climb and fasten the ratchet strap around the tree.

  The stand breaks down into a compact unit for carrying but you have to get your own back pack straps if you want to use some.

  This is not a stand to be dancing on but it is big enough for it's intended purpose. I have shot my 66" longbow both standing(securely strapped in) or sitting.
  Some text and pictures show a net seat but that was 2006 model and the newer ones have a padded solid cloth seat.
  The stand is sturdy and well made and if a small, light, one man set up ladder stand is what you want for a good price, you may want to look at this one.
I have attached a picture of it set up in my yard and a picture of it ready to be carried I stole from the Internet.
Good luck!


----------



## Quercus Alba (Aug 28, 2007)

Hey, thanks alot. I got one sitting in the corner but I have yet to put it out.


----------



## duckbill (Aug 30, 2007)

Thanks for the write up, FW.  I've been eyeballing one of those.


----------



## dutchman (Aug 31, 2007)

Great review! I have a couple of Loggy Bayou ladders that have served me well for years, but when it's time to retire them, this might be the ticket for their replacement.


----------

